# What's your "Flavor" of OS?



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, Shogut wants to wager, he's too stupid to know what a market share and actual OS strength is, so here's a bit of an eye opener for him. Vote for which OS you "prefer" (not the one you use the most) and feel free to post any comments on why if you so choose. If it's a tie between two, make the agonizing decision of which you actually prefer please. We'll wager rep, if it's Windoze everyone rep Shogun (no cheating in this case please be honest) ... if it's not Windoze give it all to someone else (I don't need it for a wager, I hate gambling).

The poll will close in three days.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh Shogut ...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

I bet the users over at linuxfans.com is a representative sample too!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I bet the users over at linuxfans.com is a representative sample too!



They don't know about this forum ... yet. But after the poll closes I may just invite all them, the Ubuntu forum members, Linux Questions forum members, and the programmers forums ... though about 10% of the programmers are still on Windoze ... but meh, they're catching up slowly.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the users over at linuxfans.com is a representative sample too!
> ...



clearly, you are a master of statistics and comprehend what a representative sample is!

Windows bumps Unix as top server OS - CNET News


----------



## Dis (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


 From 2005 it *barely* bumped it. In 2006 it lost it's hold quick. Want to know why? Because in 2005 there weren't as many servers.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, and from the same year: OSNews > Thread > "Linux is still the fastest growing server OS" by chemical_scum


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, this one is current: Linux OS market âlong term prospects remain goodâ


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



and yet we saw MS rip the candy out from the hand of your lil baby OS more often than any favored os of yours will ever come to the MS market share....

yea, impending MS doom!  Where is my sandwich board!?!?!?!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

OS statistics (non server oriented)


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

The REAL stat gatherers:
Operating System share for 06/2009 | TOP500 Supercomputing Sites


----------



## Luissa (Sep 22, 2009)

I prefer windoze and windoze vista if that is what you are asking but only because I never used anything else.


----------



## Dis (Sep 22, 2009)

Nobody that knows where the power button on their computer is *prefers* Vista.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Sigsiu.NET - Web Server Statistics


----------



## Dis (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, nevermind.  I am so  NOT getting into this again...


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, this one is current: Linux OS market âlong term prospects remain goodâ






6 months, koder... take my bet!


----------



## Luissa (Sep 22, 2009)

It is isn't that I prefer it, it is what I have to use. My school has Vista and it works with my computer at home so I have to prefer it otherwise it is a bitch to do school work. The Mac kids can never get there power points to work on the school computers which probably says more about Vista but to make life easier right now that is what I have to go with.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I prefer windoze and windoze vista if that is what you are asking but only because I never used anything else.



Then you really can't say what you "prefer" ... 

It's okay though, you should try some of the others sometime when you have some spare time. You don't have to install anything, just order or download the live CDs and boot from them to play with them a bit. That's how I chose Ubuntu, I wanted to switch from Windoze and was looking into other OSes, Ubuntu though felt right.


----------



## blu (Sep 22, 2009)

prefer linux, have to use windows sometimes though for work


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, this one is current: Linux OS market âlong term prospects remain goodâ
> ...



What is it with you and gambling, sounds like a serious problem, you should seek counseling.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Sigsiu.NET - Web Server Statistics



Sigsiu.NET - About us





yea... oooooook.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Linux is still growing, at 4.2% now:

OS Statistics


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Sigsiu.NET - Web Server Statistics
> ...



FreeDOS is a Microsucks DOS clone.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, and Mac users, your system is growing faster than Linux still, so rest assured you have a strong place in the market, and even us techies have your backs (you spend the most on tech). You are at 6.1%


----------



## Luissa (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer windoze and windoze vista if that is what you are asking but only because I never used anything else.
> ...


I will sometime, right now it really has to do with what works with school computers and the fact I know how to use vista. If you have a presentation in a class you have to do it on vista anyways and they use vista in the computer lab. One day when I have time I will try the others. Plus I just finally learned everything on Vista last year, I think the hardest part was trying to find where you print, which is in a whole other place from windows.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Im calling your fucking bluff.  No amount of fanboi opinions and half assed projections will keep REALITY from being what it will be in 6 months.  So, do you have the balls to stand behind your "expertise" or not?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer windoze and windoze vista if that is what you are asking but only because I never used anything else.
> ...



oh yes... try and talk her out of the REALITY of the os she uses...


im sure that will work.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Linux is still growing, at 4.2% now:
> 
> OS Statistics



thats combined distros... how laughably sheisty of you!


gosh... lets combine xp and vista and see what the number looks like.




NOT TO MENTION, you don't even know where their data source came from, do you?


Web Statistics and Trends

Statistics are important information. From the statistics below, collected from W3Schools' log-files over a period of five years, you can extract the long and medium-term trends of operating system usage.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Why do you care what OS someone else uses? Everything you can do in Windoze you can do in Ubuntu. I can even edit MS-Word files, PDFs, even presentations that run on Windoze and Mac in Ubuntu. Tell me, when was the last time you opened a TGZ file?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Luissa said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...






say.. koder... any of that make your little fan boi ears bleed?


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Linux is still growing, at 4.2% now:
> ...



Linux is the OS, Ubuntu is the package which combines Linux OS with the popular desktop environments.  Oh wait, you would know that if you had worked with Linux before ... alas, you cannot say which is best because we know you have never used Linux.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



It's a direct reflection of the reality I keep telling you about.  Tell me, when was  the last time a fucking end user NEEDED to open a tgz file?





myawwwwww.....


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, and Shogut, your "market share" website is basically owned by Microsucks, the ads for Windoze all over it should be your first clue.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You don't even know what a TGZ file is!  I can't even make this shit up!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



yea yea yea... next thing you know you'll be blaming hardware!





and, again, you clearly have no fucking clue where that sample data came from, do you?  better yet, how the log files of a single website probably doesn't reflect the scale of any particular OS.  but hey... you ARE the expert!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and Shogut, your "market share" website is basically owned by Microsucks, the ads for Windoze all over it should be your first clue.



prove it.  you just threw down a guantlet so lets see you do some citing rather than linux cocksucking.  


windows ads sure do prove who is owned by what!  Hell, ITS A CONSPIRACY!!!   SOILENT GREEN IS PEOPLE!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



  yea, you'd like to think so...  But, way to avoid the question.  Again, WHEN WOULD A WINDOWS USER EVER NEED TO OPEN A TGZ FILE?  I bet your answer will wipe the grin off of your face.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


I do have to add when you live in washington and the Gates foundation donates money and computers to your school and public schools around here, windows is all you use around here. I might be wrong but I think they donated all the computers for the math lab at my school. So who do you think they are going to go to when they have to purchase new computers.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Well, I'm a paid expert ... paid to install Linux on servers .... 

What are you paid to do? Besides twiddle your thumbs online, pointing and clicking, and shilling for Microsucks?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



i wonder how many ubuntu programmers of an open source os will ever be able to donate on par with MS...  gosh... I bet koder donates all the time!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...





paid expert my ass.  playing with lightwave wannabe doesn't make you a fucking expert at anything.  And, CLEARLY, anyone who gives you money for cpu advise is like a desperate mother hoping a tonic of watered down whiskey will cure yellow fever.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...


I don't think most organizations can compete with microsoft on a charitable level.
It also helps that Gate's sister lives right outside of spokane and I am pretty sure she was a teacher here or still is.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I bet those school districts pump out some smart kids.  I bet it's nice to use computing tools without having to cry foul at every corner that reality doesn't match the cult mantra.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Gates foundation isn't funded by Microsucks directly now, and Bill is rich already, thus why he left the company in the hands of that idiot in the first place. I like Bill, he's cool in person to, Melinda is down to earth as hell (she actually uses Ubuntu herself BTW ). But the guy who has been actually running MS lately (since XP but not officially until Vista) is a complete moron. Bill doesn't care though, he's basically retired from business and just owns the company, so he doesn't really care what happens to it. Without Bill's business genius the company will tank, and it is really, as it's contracts run out it's losing strength on the global market, the only market it's really strong in now is the US market, that's why they tried to push into the search engines with that Bing bullshit (which doesn't work anyway).


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



What reality? I haven't had to reboot my computer for anything but upgrades since I got it, I can read and edit any file, and most college students in Seattle are actually using Linux because they have to learn Apache, SQL, and Python (all standard in Linux, in Windoze SQL has massive hiccups and Apache is twitchy as hell, plus they take up a ton of extra space, Python in Windoze is just a joke) since they are all now standards.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

and, Luisa.. in case you missed it... Jesus Christ is a user of Ubuntu too.  don't ask for evidence.  Koder is an expert and just knows.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



yea.. except for those linux updates that have to occur in order to keep the machine running.

Say, did you ever explain why a windows user would want to open a unix file type or did that slip off of your menu of expertise?



hey... who needs evidence of "most college students in seatle"???  KODER THE EXPERT SAYS SO!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Um ... my new hobby doesn't earn my paycheck, I program for a living, set up networks that interface with all digital technology in small businesses, that's my job. Usually I bring my Linux CDs with me, but sometimes they have a Unix or special version of Linux they want, they never have a Windoze server. Not once has anyone even asked for it. Other than routine maintenance, the only time I have to fix anything on these servers is when they let some Microsucks certified moron near it, in which case I have to do damage control and actually have to go there in person to fix it. Luckily it's happening less often now. They want to pay less for something that works all the time, so they come to me, via word of mouth. My computer animations are a brand new hobby, only been at them for a few months now, and I still do better than you.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's what I prefer in order:
1. Unix
2. Linux - like Ubuntu
3. Mac 
4. Windows XP

I currently use all of them, mostly XP.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...





yea yea yea, dork.  polish the turd however you need to.  We settled this way back when you thought Lightwave was inferior to your silly fucking app du jour.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Um ... I haven't updated anything for months at a time, Windoze has daily updates or they get viruses, Linux updates are almost all inconsequential, and servers rarely need updates at all because the updates the desktops get are almost all for hal and multimedia errors or adding a new format possibility. There are over 100 different movie formats, and Linux supports them all. Linux supports all audio formats as well. I can even edit FLV files without haveing to convert them first. You can also automate the updates just like in Windoze, plus you can get complete OS updates without ever having to buy a CD. You can burn a live CD for any Linux OS as well, no cost (except for the blank CD), legally (unlike criminals like you who steal copyrighted software we don't break the law).


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Here's what I prefer in order:
> 1. Unix
> 2. Linux - like Ubuntu
> 3. Mac
> ...


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Lightwave is inferior, because you have to pay a fortune for the same level of software as you get for free from Blender.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...






wow.  thats a whole lotta desperation in that post, koder.  It's funny how you go from trying to rationalize the giant fail of ubuntu 7.1 and the NECESSITY of updating to the next version while pretending that you've never ripped a fucking program you big fucking baby.  I'd bet jacks, joes and dominoes that you have, at the very least, ripped mp3s in your posession right this very second.  but hey, Koder the Expert has a way of claiming shit that *poof* magically becomes true.




sad.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...






and this is why it's so funny when you claim to be an expert at anything having to do with computing.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

xsited1 said:


> Here's what I prefer in order:
> 1. Unix
> 2. Linux - like Ubuntu
> 3. Mac
> ...



I have to save up for Unix, going to get a server soon and I would prefer it over Linux for that because of the company support. But I may get Ubuntu Server at first just so I can get the server sooner.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Sep 22, 2009)

Linux is by far superior, however most people don't know how to work it.  Windows Vista is a piece of shit.  The new Windows 7 is a nice system so far....I have been suing the Beta for about 5 months now and I like it.  It's so much better then Vista.  

For the average user windows 7 will be a great OS, it has a nice architecture and is easy to use.  I will always prefer Linux tho, anyone who has a decent understanding of computers would probably agree.

Anyone who thinks Mac's or their OS"s are good machines know nothing.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Linux is by far superior, however most people don't know how to work it.  Windows Vista is a piece of shit.  The new Windows 7 is a nice system so far....I have been suing the Beta for about 5 months now and I like it.  It's so much better then Vista.
> 
> For the average user windows 7 will be a great OS, it has a nice architecture and is easy to use.  I will always prefer Linux tho, anyone who has a decent understanding of computers would probably agree.
> 
> *Anyone who thinks Mac's or their OS"s are good machines know nothing.*




oh SNAP!


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



I own all the CDs to every MP3 I have, which they are all ripped from the CDs so I can play them in my MP3 player. Those few which I have had that I didn't own the CDs were purchased legally from the web, but I lost those a long time ago when my Windoze computer crashed. I have never used any software illegally, everything I have on my computer is 100% legal or my own work. No, I don't believe in breaking the law, for any reason other than self preservation. Businesses trust me with their most sensitive data, do they trust you? I sure hope not. Ripping MP3s is not illegal by the way, if you own the CDs or paid for them and do not share them with anyone (which I haven't done either). The only ones I have done for a few friends were from videos on Youtube, which I don't keep myself.

Stop projecting your inadequacies and criminal behavior onto other people, and stop shilling. Linux is a strong stable and versatile system, more so than Windoze, popular doesn't always mean better and you can't admit that. You are worse than the Mac elitists (not all Mac users, just the arrogant ones ).


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Now I'm sure Shogun has a crush on KittenKoder.  Wooing, caveman style.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Linux is by far superior, however most people don't know how to work it.  Windows Vista is a piece of shit.  The new Windows 7 is a nice system so far....I have been suing the Beta for about 5 months now and I like it.  It's so much better then Vista.
> 
> For the average user windows 7 will be a great OS, it has a nice architecture and is easy to use.  I will always prefer Linux tho, anyone who has a decent understanding of computers would probably agree.
> 
> Anyone who thinks Mac's or their OS"s are good machines know nothing.



Nice architecture? The Windoze API code is a mess, a huge mess, even with Windoze 7 it's sloppy. Oh wait, I don't think you know what architecture means in computer terms, you mean interface most likely, in which case, Gnome already has everything they are adding into Windoze 7.  Just to let you know. Mac is a bit behind in that area right now, but they are still more secure than Windoze, and Apple tech support is second to none (which is what you pay for).


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...










SUUUUUUUUURE you do, koder.  sure.  I BELIEVE you!   


popular does, indeed, mean better when the end user population holds a different opinion of "better" than your geek ass.  Numbers are not lying to you, hoser.  In 6 months i'll dust this thread off and remind you of just how much FAIL you've swallowed today.


you know... when Win7 mops your fucking ass into the gutter where you belong.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Thats a swing and a miss!


Koder clued me in to her lack of skills back when she got a little too cocky about some rendering software.  This thread is just icing on the cake.


cake that i'll be bringing back out to taste in 6 months.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



 Yeah ... sure ... 

Rendering software usage is the same as programming just like stir fry is the same as baking.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



No, popular is only better when dealing with profits, Linux doesn't deal with profits, it deals with being superior and open source (ie compatibility).


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh ... and wanna bet that the Windoze 7 unveiling will be like the XP disaster? Or the 2K disaster? 

Or did you forget those?


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...




Don't ask me to argue software, I'm a hardware type, but I am learning Ubuntu because other than 2000 and XP I really don't like Microsoft, to bulky.  My wife has Vista home on here puter and I hate it, I'm the one who has to do all the file maintenance/cleaning on the home computers.  I actually find the latest Ubuntu to be simpler to use and runs ten times faster on an old GX260 then Vista on here HP Duo-core Media Center.  She has no desire to switch OSs so I'll have to upgrade to Windows 7 for her.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...






NOW she says linux has superior COMPATIBILITY!  Not just 4 fucking hours ago she found herself trying to help someone using a linux distro with drivers but *POOF* Koder magically alters reality!




hey, make whatever excuses you need to.  Your Fail is still a giant, sloppy, flour on the wetspot FAIL.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that lightwave and blender do not render?


please.  PLEASE tell me you are this stupid.  PLEASE.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Oh ... and wanna bet that the Windoze 7 unveiling will be like the XP disaster? Or the 2K disaster?
> 
> Or did you forget those?



I'll bet you that even WITH similar road bumps Win7 will STILL whip the fuck out of the Llammas ass, so to speak.  


come on.. let's bet.  This is going to be a treasure trove of hilarity in 6 months.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



9.10 has been out for a while, and it's compatible with the hardware. 8.10 has been out for even longer, before the hardware existed, so of course it won't have the default drivers for it since even Windoze didn't, otherwise Windoze wouldn't need to have had anything installed ... now would it.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ... and wanna bet that the Windoze 7 unveiling will be like the XP disaster? Or the 2K disaster?
> ...



 You really are dense ... did you learn everything you know from teachers?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I can't say that I blame her.  She will avoid a lot of bullshit even if there is a win7 cluterfuck.  Why?  Because the full might of MS will be behind fixing any problems rather than having to wait 6 months for some l33t hax0r to get off of her fat ass and figure out why the latest linux distro isn't comparable with video card drivers or wifi connections.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



meanwhile, Windows drivers are readily available.  


make another excuse!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



That didn't look like a brave ubuntu warrior's response to me.  Come on, koder.  don't be a giant, jellyfish pussy.  Let's make a bet so that one of us REALLY discovers a thing or two about being wrong in 6 months.  I DARE you.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Um ... no, not all drivers MS makes are compatible with older Windoze, and for those who know enough about computers you don't usually need a new driver you just configure the default ones.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



More than 4% of computer users are already using Linux, so again, your wager is already lost by you anyway.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...




go tell it to the dude whose linux distro was failing this morning.  This is what we in the real world call EVIDENCE, expert.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



uh, according to a site whose data came from log files relating to computers hitting their webpage.  You really didn't realize WHY I was laughing at you for bringing up such a hilarious data sample, did you?




6 months.  I'm going to be laughing at you then as much as I am now.  and, ironically, you'll still be making the same lame ass excuses for the giant bowl a fail you continue to drink from.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



My linux distro was not failing.....ass. The vendor failed to provide the proper software with their device. If that happened to you, you'd just be fucked. I had recourse.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Like I said, I'm the one who makes sure everything is working the way it's supposed to, so she has nothing to deal with.  She just uses it.  Every time there is an issue with her computer I hear, "you need to fix that piece of crap before I toss it out the window".  If she took a job that used Linux servers and Ubuntu OSs on the work stations she would have me switch her OS to Ubuntu and show her how to use it to keep it compatable with what she has at work.  That is probably the only reason she would switch.  
What I'll probably do is build her a new one (no more oems) and load dual boot XP and Ubuntu.  The biggest challenge is moving her e-mail messages down from Vista to XP, I've tried it following Microsoft's directions and it doesn't work and now they are telling me its not backwards compatible.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



They're taking away all backwards compatibility, each new version offers less and I know Windoze 7 has none. That's what's hurting MS the most, and why many companies are switching to something else. MS has almost no power in other countries as well, their multilingual support is new and very glitch filled while Linux/Unix and Mac have had that support the whole time because of Unicode. Bill hadn't expected MS to survive this long really, but he kept finding opportunities to keep Ms profitable and made it much bigger than he had thought it would be. He's not a computer geek, he's actually quite clueless about them, he's a business geek and knows how to sell merchandise.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



... yep, a ton of us programmers with a ton of available software online. Plus, us true geeks like to show off.  Windoze doesn't hire geeks anymore, they hire "college freaks" now instead.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Tech_Esq said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



begging for help on a forum sure is recourse.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...






you are such a fucking flake.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...





source?





fucking flake.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Wow ... so have you spoken to the man yourself? Doubt it, he's rather open about what he knows and what he doesn't. I couldn't do what he can because I don't actually know how to sell things well, but he also didn't argue with me about computer software because that's what I do know.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



He wasn't "begging" for help, he was asking a question, same thing you would do with MS support. Tech Esq is just smart enough to know where to look since Linux tech support is it's users and programmers, not one company, and well, we have heart, MS doesn't.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



and you have, eh nerd flake?



jesus fucking christ.. You sure do believe you are the proverbial joan of fucking ubunu, don't you?




crazy.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Windoze is pre-installed on almost all computers, people choose to install Linux over it, people don't choose to install Windoze over Linux, get over it. More people are switching to Linux (that means they are new to it) every year.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

If Windoze is so great, then why explain why they have to do this:

Microsoft 'indoctrinates' Best Buy workers with anti-Linux 'lies' -- DailyFinance
Microsoft: Yep, we teach Best Buy to trash Linux -- DailyFinance


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



cite your source or shut the fuck up.  your choice.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> If Windoze is so great, then why explain why they have to do this:
> 
> Microsoft 'indoctrinates' Best Buy workers with anti-Linux 'lies' -- DailyFinance
> Microsoft: Yep, we teach Best Buy to trash Linux -- DailyFinance



it's pretty standard practice at any retail store, dummy.  did you think sony sales reps are making sure best buy employees understand how equivalent are RCA options, FLAKE?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Mac is a bit behind in that area right now, but they are still more secure than Windoze, and Apple tech support is second to none (which is what you pay for).




Eh from my understanding its not more secure.  The only reason people think its more "secure" is because no one writes code for Mac's since they don't even make up 10% of the market share so they keep writing codes towards PC based Operating Systems.

However that is slowly changing now and more threats are popping up against Mac's.

I'm not a programmer, I do know more then basics tho.  I like to game on my PC's and building them is a hobby of mine.  I know for a fact I would never buy a Mac for gaming when PC's blow them out of the water.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac is a bit behind in that area right now, but they are still more secure than Windoze, and Apple tech support is second to none (which is what you pay for).
> ...



i seem to recall someone else mentioning that to Koder....


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac is a bit behind in that area right now, but they are still more secure than Windoze, and Apple tech support is second to none (which is what you pay for).
> ...



Mac isn't as secure as Linux/Unix right now, but they are merging technologies. As a programmer I know it's harder to write a virus for MacOS than Windoze, they're code libraries are harder to overwrite and it's almost impossible to get it to autoload anything but their predefined system libraries unless the user is running an app that utilizes an infected library they're safe. However their directory structure isn't as secure as Linux/Unix by far, you can override the user verifications and gain readable access easily, writable requires a little more work. With Linux/Unix you have to get the user to enter a password or crack their super user password to get access. Windoze has a lot of back doors, so tech support can get in when you ask them to (they aren't suppose to without your approval but they can on Windoze, with Mac you have to approve it first). Since I don't use Macs though I won't theorize of any other possibilities and let a Mac user chime in to correct or clarify. As for Linux/Unix and Windoze, I know both very well. You web browser temp directories are about the only thing people can hack, so just clearing your cookies and not storing anything important in the browser will protect you from hacking, though most people don't do that all the time. Windoze however, the entire directory system is an open book, once the user logs on everything is available to a hacker and virus. You can even trick a Windoze machine into installing something silently by cracking a tech support back door, since Linux has no tech support and Unix tech support just tells you how to do it there is no back door for those OSes. Mac may have a back door that I don't know of though.

Still, over all (according to the results of every hackers convention which PC Magazine and several others hold to test security) Windoze is full of holes, Mac is decent, Linux is almost perfect, and Unix may as well be perfect. Ubuntu has actually stood above them all for distros, no one was able to get past the temp directories in a hack attempt.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



... and if you recall I admitted many times that I know little about Macs ...


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 22, 2009)

I use Wind-Hos.  That's all I know and that is all I use as the programs that I need for work use Wind-Hos.

I've never used Linyucks.

I only used Macque back in '93 whilst in college and it sucked back then.  All I ever saw was:


----------



## Shogun (Sep 22, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...





liar.  you know goddamn well I can quote you insisting that the structure of non-MS os is why there are no virii rather than the lack of user popularity.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I use Wind-Hos.  That's all I know and that is all I use as the programs that I need for work use Wind-Hos.
> 
> I've never used Linyucks.
> 
> I only used Macque back in '93 whilst in college and it sucked back then.  All I ever saw was:



I remember those days ... it's why I hadn't bothered keeping up with them. The IBMs were just rockin at the time.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 22, 2009)

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Um ... not non-MS OS, just Linux/Unix versus Windoze, Linux/Unix wins hands down and not because of popularity, need I demonstrate that video again .... hmmm .... okay here it is, how to get a virus in Ubuntu:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XH5gmKCeKI]YouTube - Ubuntu Virus[/ame]

That is the only possible way to get any virus in Ubuntu.


----------



## Steve Jobs (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh dear...Mac OS X **is** UNIX. 

UNIX and Unix-like for the win.  OS X, and AIX are UNIX, and Linux and OpenSolaris are Unix-like.  

I used to play SimCity on my uncle's SGI workstation when I was a little kid. IRIX was so cool. He laughed his ass off when he heard me tell my parents that I wanted "one of those purple computers like uncle Jim has."  At 5 - 6 years old, I wasn't aware that those things cost shitloads of money.


----------



## KittenKoder (Sep 24, 2009)

Steve Jobs said:


> *Oh dear...Mac OS X *is* UNIX.*
> 
> UNIX and Unix-like for the win.  OS X, and AIX are UNIX, and Linux and OpenSolaris are Unix-like.
> 
> I used to play SimCity on my uncle's SGI workstation when I was a little kid. IRIX was so cool. He laughed his ass off when he heard me tell my parents that I wanted "one of those purple computers like uncle Jim has."  At 5 - 6 years old, I wasn't aware that those things cost shitloads of money.



That's what I had heard, I just won't pretend to know more about something I don't use regularly.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 25, 2009)

6 months, bitch.  feel free to climb out of your quaking vagina and take my bet.


----------

